# A Tale Of Four Fishes - A Report On Air-Dale Lodge



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey fellas, my first trip of the season is in the bag and it was a good one! My young son Brendan and and I traveled north to Air Dale Lodge on Whitefish and Manitowik lake's in Hawk Junction, Ontario. We had an ambitious plan - 4 different species of fish in 4 full days of fishing: brook trout, lake trout, splake and walleye. The brook trout and splake were in nearby back lakes, the lakers and walleye were in the main lake.

Overall it was a great success and I was frankly surprised at how good it was considering it's a drive-to destination!

If you're at all curious you can read the full story here, as always with lots of photos and video:

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/a-tale-of-four-fishes-a-trip-to-air-dale-lodge/

Cheers, Mike


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks fun, always nice reports!!!


----------

